# الطرق الحديثة فى معالجة المياة



## ELAZHARY (6 نوفمبر 2008)

برجاء المساعدة فى بحثى الخاص
باستخدام البولى استر اميد فى معالجة المياة


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

لحتى لاقيهن عندي عالكمبيوتر انشالله ونسقلك اياهن
الله يقد
رني ويقدرنا جميعا عالمنفعة


----------



## hano16 (26 أبريل 2009)

*تقنية حديثة لمعالجة المياه بمصفاة رأس تنورة*​الخبر - محمد مقيبل
​التقنية الحديثة للمعالجة​
تعمل محطة لمعالجة المياه بمصفاة رأس تنورة والعائدة لشركة أرامكو السعودية،على تطبيق تقنية حديثة لمعالجة المياه بالمصفاة. وتتم المعالجة للمياه المشار إليها على فصل الزيوت و المواد البترولية و الأجسام العالقة من خلال تقنية الطفو بالغاز المذاب ) Dissolved Gas Floatation) . وقد حصلت شركة صروف لحلول المياه على عقد توريد محطة لمعالجة المياه بمصفاة رأس تنورة بعقد إجمالي أكثر من 9 ملايين ريال سعودي . ويعتبر هذا العقد ضمن عدة مشاريع تطرحها أرامكو محطة معالجة مياه الصرف بواسطة الطفو بالغاز المذاب في إطار برامج طموحة للمحافظة على الموارد المائية و حماية البيئة . و تتبنى صروف لحلول المياه تصميم و تنفيذ أحدث التقنيات المطبقة عالمياً و تعمل على تقديم خدماتها بأسلوب تقني حديث و ذلك بتطويع التقنية العالية في إطار حلول تتناسب مع المتطلبات المحلية في معالجة المياه . و صرح رائد رفيق الشنطي مدير عام شركة صروف لحلول المياه بأن السوق السعودي كما السوق العالمي يسعى بشكل حثيث إلى تطبيق تقنيات متعددة و ذلك لتوفير كميات المياه اللازمة للاستخدامات المختلفة . و تعتبر معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي أو الصناعي و إعادة تدويرها أحد الطرق الرئيسية للمساعدة في المحافظة على الموارد المائية ، إضافةً إلى حماية البي​


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (28 أبريل 2009)

الاخ هانو16 أشكرك على هذه المعلومات ، تحت نهتم بالطرق الجديدة في معالجة المياه ، هل استفادت شركة أرامكو من تقنية النانوتكنولوجي في معالجة المياه


----------



## حسين ديالى (6 فبراير 2010)

الاخ هانو 16 اشكرك ايضاً على المعلومات هل بالامكان اعلامنا الطاقة التصميمية والتشغيلية للمحطة المذكورة


----------

